# Activité ne fonctionne plus



## Philou63 (2 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Depuis la mise à jour IOS 11.4 et WatchOS 4.3.1 l'application "Activité" ne fonctionne plus sur le tel et sur la montre.
Je possède un IphoneX 64 GO et une Apple Watch 1ère Génération.
Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème.
Amicalement


----------



## Dead head (3 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu ce petit souci, et je l'ai résolu en redémarrant la montre et le téléphone. Avez-vous essayé de les redémarrer ?


----------

